# What is the utter best Thomas Crecquillon non other than Hyperion Mort m'a privé cd



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I always return to this perticular cd of Brabant ensemble , not that it's the only album i have of Crecquillon's album but, i find the Brabant ensemble rellease a devine delight for the ear, incredible,
Now Mister Paul Van Nevel , i ask to you sir , did you or would you do something whit the work of Crecquillon out of friendly rivalry whit Brabant ensemble,

If there is someone who can do this tour de force it'S this ensemble or Nordic Voices who know?
Than i aknowledge no one care of Crecquillon work beside me, i fin it kinda sad , well just a bit, to me he sutch a genieous, just like Jacquet of Mantua no one like, grrr.. im so mad(joking just a bit).

Any people into these composer, what are the major album or cd i dont know or am aware of still available, better than Brabant ensemble??

What your cue on this, if i says purely and esssencially what are the best Crecquillon and Mantua made so far , sadely there is not so many released whit only crecquillon(i got his chanson genra album) and sacred music of his and Guerrero, affored mentioned Brabant ensemble and that it, than Jacquet of Mantua i have two album, brabant ensemble also guitar arrang album by guitar virtuoso Noel Akchoté,nothng more.

Are there releases im not awared of?? im deprofundis , but i can't find other recordings by them end of story.

:tiphat:

Love you all at talk classical melomaniacs, art lovers, musicologist, friends & follower, readers.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

It's good to read a post from someone with an obvious passion for the music of Crecquillon, without doubt one of the great masters of High Renaissance polyphony. My first encounter with this music came through a live performance many years ago which, though not ideal with respect to ensemble or acoustics, nevertheless did manage to communicate the superior quality of Crecquillon's sublime music. On disc, actually two discs, I can recommend the eloquent performances of Crecquillon's masses and motets by The Church of Advent Choir of Boston under the direction of Edith Ho and Mark Dwyer, which are available on YouTube.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread, I haven't heard The Brabant Ensemble sing Croquillion - the one recording I know (and love) is from Egidius Kwartet, who sing chansons. I've never heard any of his larger scale music, but the Church of the Advent Choir recordings are easy to get so I'll listen very soon.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a song on this called _Prestes moy lung de ces yeulx_, it's harmonically very bold. This whole album is full of interesting things.

Prestes = preste? Or is it the imperative of some verb? Maybe they kept the s. 
moy = moi? mon?
yeulx = yeux
de = de

but wft is lung?


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Deprofundis,

I can't help you with recordings of the music of Thomas Crecquillion, as he's a gap in my listening experience & early music collection, which I'll have to remedy, pronto. Before you mentioned him, he was only a name to me, & I can't recall ever having heard Crecquillion's music, so thanks for the introduction!

I have heard the Egidius Kwartet in other music, and they're excellent.

However, I can help you with the music of Jachet or Jacquet de Mantoue: One of my favorite ensembles in the world is named after him--Ensemble Jachet de Mantoue, and to date they've made 2 (or 3?--see link below*) very fine recordings of Jachet's music--including his beautiful "Lamentations of Jeremiah", which won a Grand Prix du Disque and other awards. The bad news is that the original Calliope label releases are no longer in print, and the CDs can be difficult to obtain at a reasonable price. Although I believe the Lamentations CD was reissued in 2016, so it might be easier to track down. (Edit: I was right, & it's presently on sale at Amazon France: https://www.amazon.fr/Lamentations-...ions&qid=1554144161&s=gateway&sr=8-2-fkmrnull)

Fortunately, much of the contents of those two CDs can be found on You Tube, where you can listen for free (see links below). They use less singers than the Brabant Ensemble, which I always prefer, as the intricate polyphony doesn't become hazy or lost within a thickened blur of sound. I'd be willing to bet that you'll prefer Ensemble Jachet de Mantoue to the Brabant Ensemble. I like them that much.

By the way, they've also recorded one of my all-time favorite CDs of the music of Josquin Desprez, including a stellar performance of Josquin's Stabat Mater. But again, it's hard to find this disc at a reasonable price, since Calliope went out of business years ago: https://www.amazon.fr/Motets-Stabat...ix=ensemble+jachet+de,aps,245&sr=8-1-fkmrnull

Here's the "Lamentations of Jeremiah", sung by Ensemble Jachet de Mantoue: I think you'll like this performance:






https://www.amazon.com/Lamentations-Jérémie-Ensemble-Jachet-Mantoue/dp/B0000AH3DZ

And, here are other works by Jachet:

O sacrum convivium: 



Salve virgo virginum:



Ave maris stella: 



Missa Anchor che col partire: 




https://www.amazon.com/Messe-Anchor...e+montoue&qid=1554140395&s=music&sr=1-2-fkmr0

It appears that at one point the two Calliope discs were combined in a 2 for 1 release, but that issue is out of print, as well: https://www.amazon.fr/lamentations-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MC7TTNJRCQ9YB6WXMSBN

*Otherwise, I don't know if the following CD offers extra Jachet material or not, as it comes coupled with works by Adrian Willaert, and I don't own the CD: https://www.amazon.fr/Willaert-Mant...ix=ensemble+jachet+de,aps,245&sr=8-2-fkmrnull

Finally, here's a single track off their Josquin CD:

Ave verum corpus: 




And two motets by Jean Mouton:

Ave Maria ... virgo serena: 



Ave Maria: 




Hope that helps.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I have an album titled Ultimi Miei Sospiri focused on Cabezon and his use of song ornamentation. There are three works by Crecquillion there. Incidentally, I've been listening to it this morning when I saw your da Vinci sound album recommendation. I listened to Verdelot's Ultimi miei sospiri from both albums, in da Vinci sound, King's Singers are performing the piece so that's all men's voices. In cabezon album singers are both male and female - there's soprano part and also singers are accompanied with organ playing. I think I prefer the version I have more. I really like the sound of vocals and also instruments. All three Crecquillon pieces are also accompanied discreetly by instruments either organ, vihuela or harp. The interesting part is that those compositions of foreign composers are followed by Cabezon's own take of the works, ornamental song arrangements.

I like voices and singing and all music in general.


----------

